# Goodbye Nudnik



## AShap (Dec 19, 2015)

Saying goodbye was really difficult, in part because I knew it would come and fast. Your liver gave in on you. We went to have your liver examined. Being the trusting dog you are, you patiently let the vet shave your belly and scan your abdomen. When I heard the findings that was the first time I felt the choking hold of tears hit me. 



We surprised each other. You were three and your owners couldn’t keep you. They didn’t really know me, yet asked if I would want a dog. You were surprised when I picked you up. You cried for the first few nights. Things calmed down after I slept by your side and stroked your head all night. I think you understood that I would take care of you. 



You had your quirks that were funny. You loved paper bills. We only discovered your fascination with them after the electricity almost got shut off. You also loved trying to digest your poop bags, careful to make sure they were unused. You were also sneaky at times. It took me a full year to wean you off the furniture. 



You never liked stairs, cats and unlike most dogs, you really didn’t appreciate any body of water. Swimming was not an activity you ever attempted in earnest. You did love any kind of baked good you could wolf down. Including almost five pounds of fresh biscotti for company which you had managed to reach, even when we thought it was out of your reach. 



My best story about you is how you were returned to me in a police sting operation. You caused several undercover detectives looking for car thieves to blow their cover. You had managed to sneak out of the house and yard. Then you were picked up by some local boys who tried to walk you with the strap of a pocketbook. The site was too much for the seasoned detectives. I still remember being shocked and embarrassed to see you leading a parade of policemen straight to me. I couldn’t stop apologizing and thanking the police. 



I miss laying my head on you while we both lay on the carpet and go to sleep. I miss playing with you, throwing you toys which you faithfully retrieved. Your foot fetish was legendary in our family as was your endless patience with little children, in part because you knew they had delicious food they constantly dropped. 



None of this does you justice. I miss you so much. The seven years we shared were some of my best because of you. I hope they were for you too.


----------



## nana2 (Oct 8, 2015)

I'm so sorry to hear you had to say good bye to your precious Nudnik. Hold tight to your sweet memories.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

I am so sorry for your loss. But what wonderful memories you have and what a wonderful life you gave Nudnik.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I'm sorry for your loss of Nudnik, what a special boy he was. 
I enjoyed reading your stories about him, what a character. 

I hope these special memories will ease your pain when you think of him. 

Godspeed Nudnik


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

I am so sorry for your loss. Each day will get a little easier. Yes, hold on to the wonderful memories you have. I lost my 9 YO Cosmo 5 weeks ago and like Nudnik I used to say paper was his drug of choice . Except he liked checks. He once ate my mother-in-laws $1200 pension check from Italy which was not easy to get replaced!


----------



## ssacres (Sep 29, 2012)

It's hard when we have to say goodbye and I know how much it hurts. I am so sorry for your loss. He will forever be in your heart and I believe we will see them again.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I am sorry for your loss

What wonderful memories you made together

Sleep softly Nudnik


----------



## Bwilson (Mar 25, 2014)

Sorry for your loss. Thank you for sharing the journey and some fond memories of Nudnik. He sounds like a wonderful boy.


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

I am so very sorry. What wonderful memories you have. Nudnik had quite the personality and I know will be greatly missed.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

I am so very sorry for the loss of Nudnik, your love for him shines through in your post, take care.


----------



## Mel (Sep 9, 2008)

I am so sorry for your loss. Nudnik was a character, wasn´t he? 5 pounds of biscotti for the guests! That´s a true golden. My Mel left us yesterday too so Nudnik and Mel will be crossing the rainbow bridge together. Let us remember the good times we spent with our fur babies. Lots of hugs.


----------



## L.Rocco (Jul 28, 2015)

Made me cry! I am very sorry for your loss.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Welcome to the Forum, despite the sad circumstances.

I'm so sorry for your loss.

Peace be with you, as is surely is with Nudnik.


----------



## Harleysmum (Aug 19, 2014)

What a great tribute to your beautiful golden. RIP sweetheart.


----------



## KKaren (Oct 29, 2014)

Your stories are so vivid and wonderful, they honor your Nudnik and speak so clearly of your love and great care for him. I wish you comfort and am so very sorry for your loss.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*AShap*

AShap

I am so sorry for your loss of Nudnik-what you wrote is beautiful. I'm sure my Smooch and Snobear are keeping him company at the Rainbow Bridge.

I added him to the Rainbow Bridge List:
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...ainbow-bridge-list-2015-a-15.html#post6203378


----------



## Coby Love (Apr 9, 2015)

So so sorry for your loss. I really miss my boy too. They are just so special.


----------

